# Flat Screen TV's



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I do have a flat screen tv, a Thompson's, however in the new mh it will need to be mounted on a bracket which I do not think this tv has holes for. It just has a built in stand which is a shame as I do not otherwise need to change it.

However as the 12v socket is rated at 4 amps on the new mh I wondered about a new tv and which would be best with a low amp requirement. I do have the current one linked to Oyster auto satellite and a sky box. I did have a 10amp lead fitted from battery to 12v pont for tv on my current mh so might have the same done for the new one but if there is a good low amp tv that takes a wall bracket then I might change to that.

So does anyone know of a low amp flat screen tv that is suitable for a wall bracket. Thanks


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Flat Screen TV*

Hi Rita,

You may want a look at one of these. They do have a DVD player built in though.

I've got the TV handbook here and the spec says 48w - 4 amps.
It is mounted on a wall bracket in my motorhome.

SeViC

You can get these at caravan/motorhome dealers and obviously off E-Bay.

Maybe Flo130 has now got one?

Hope this helps,

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

thanks Alan,

The 4 amps for 12v is right on the max for the 12v socket in the mh. have you had any issues with this?

thanks again.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hello

My TV is a 220 - 240V version, but I have used it via the inverter now and again.

When using via the invertor, I notice the Sky signal is a lot worse than with mains hook up.

Presumably there is a reason for this...

Russell


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Flat Screen TV*

Hi Rita,

No problems with the socket but TV normally used when on hook-up and the battery charger kicks in fairly frequently.

The TV also comes with an A/C adaptor of 100v - 250v input and 12v output.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita,

I'm guessing you have the same Thompson as I (see picture below) and you will not be able to wall mount it, even if you take off the stand.

The reason I say this is most LCD have what is called the VESA standard best explained in the link http://ergonomics.comrac.co.uk/main.asp?pid=219 . This Thompson does not have this standard.

Make sure whatever LCD you buy has the VESA standard otherwise you will not find a bracket to fit, they will state this in the sales info and most will be 75mm but 100mm is ok.

I have only come across the Thompson having no Vesa standard, so you should have no problem.










MHS...Rob


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Flat Screen TV*



exmusso said:


> You can get these at caravan/motorhome dealers and obviously off E-Bay. Maybe Flo130 has now got one?
> Hope this helps,
> Cheers,
> Alan


Hi Rita,

I have a new 17" Sevic on it's way, coming tomorrow. If you are after one of these I got mine from Ebay, as a buy it now or best offer. The seller accepted my offer of £40 less than asking price. 
If you want we can give you a review later in week...

Cheers

Kerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rita

Four amps at 12v is quite a reasonable figure for a 15" screen TV. You're not likely to improve much on this figure. On flat screen TVs, it's the screen area that principally governs the current used so to reduce your current consumption you would need to reduce the screen size.

Hope you got a decent battery for that 17" Florrie. :wink:


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Hope you got a decent battery for that 17" Florrie. :wink:


Aye, but most TV programmes only last half hour! :wink: :wink:


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

Yes Rob it is the Thompson one you pictured, I had a sinking feeling I would have to buy a new TV. What a pity the new Auto-Trail doesn't have a tv cupboard, the Cheyenne 660 that is. I noticed it had a bracket attached to the wardrobe at the bottom of the bed and A/T say one can be put on the panel by the door entrance (which I think is not a good idea when you are going in and out and will be on view!) This is the main thing I do not like about the new mh. Yes it does have the pull down monitor at the front and freeview box in cupboard where the charger is and most likely we will use this in the UK but for trips abroad we want our satellite transferred over and so not liking the position by the door will have to use the one by the bed and watch films etc in bed!!! I would however prefer something better.

Thanks Kerry,
Yes please I would like a report but am wondering if a 17" will be too big! anyway I have plenty of time to see what flat screen tv's are available or what options are available to continue to use current one.


----------

